# Cabinet doors



## Grandpasworkshop (Sep 30, 2004)

Where can I get info on router made door frames????


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

cabinet doors or house doors?


----------



## Grandpasworkshop (Sep 30, 2004)

Cabinet doors. I m sorry I did not include this in post


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

I am assuming your talking about raised panel doors. If you are, you need a cope, bead and panel cutter. I will go through the process, take some photos today then post. 

If not please advise and we will try to help.


----------



## Grandpasworkshop (Sep 30, 2004)

Yes I guess that what they are called I would like to use birch panels in 1/4 ". Thanks for taking the time to show me how this is done for I am new to routers . Alsao I was wondering if the bits canbe purchased in 1/4" instead of 1/2 inch which I dont have


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Jens Jensen said:


> Yes I guess that what they are called I would like to use birch panels in 1/4 ". Thanks for taking the time to show me how this is done for I am new to routers . Alsao I was wondering if the bits canbe purchased in 1/4" instead of 1/2 inch which I dont have


Still working on the photos. I would stay away from the 1/4" shank bits for this operation. Hopefully you have a 1/2" router.


----------



## randyn (Sep 11, 2004)

I too would like some fairly straight-forward instructions...which do you cut first the rail or stile? Some photos would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

One imprtant thing to remember is that your wood be straight and all planed to the same thickness.
Do a couple of smaller projects first to get use to the router.


----------



## pgfp2 (Sep 12, 2004)

*Raised panel cabinet doors*

I have made some of these doors with fair success. But I do have some problems with keeping the design smooth. I saw in a previous posting where someone advised using some kind of a feed mechanisim. Would like to know where I could get one of these and price. Garth


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

Whichever you cut 1st you need backer blocks to stop any tearout.
Use a flat piece as the backer to start then when routing the ends use either a square piece or a piece cut to fill the slot on the back edge of the style or rail.
This should ensure a clean finish.
For the panel raising bit cut the end grain first then the next cut, with the grain, will clean it up, turn 90 degrees to do the next endgrain and so on.
NEVER try to raise the panel in one go.
Start with the bit low then raise it a bit after each 4 cuts til you get to the finished depth.
Panel raising bits are too big for safe use in a 1/4" router.
Most are 1/2" with a few at 5/16" but very few 1/4" bits.
Until I get a 1/2" router I will continue raising my panels on the table saw using a jig made for the purpose.


----------



## randyn (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi BobandRick, how are the photos coming along for the raised panel door demo?


----------



## viper1 (Sep 10, 2004)

*try rhis page*

http://www.oldham-usa.com/Products/BitsMain/Tip%20and%20tricks/Sect02/5_basic_steps.htm


----------



## king (Oct 29, 2004)

For info on raised panel doors I suggest you go to www.sommerfeldtools.com and click on the tutorial they have which should help you. Good luck.


----------

